# Netflix oder Amazon Prime?



## royaldoom3 (31. Januar 2016)

Moin,

ich wollte mir ein Steaming-Account zum Filme/Serien schauen holen. Jetzt frage ich mich aber welcher Anbieter besser ist. Bei Netflix zahlt man mit HD 9,99€/Monat und bei Amazon Prime kostet ein Jahr nur 24€ für Studenten und man hat sogar noch kostenlosen Premium Versand inklusive.. wobei ich bei Netflix für ein Jahr sozusagen 120€ zahlen müsste. Das ist ja schon ein ziemlicher Unterschied. 

Haben beide Anbieter gleich viele Serien/Filme in ihrer Auswahl oder hat Netflix mehr zu bieten?

Lg


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2016)

Da musst du mal schauen, was die Anbieter so im Programm haben.
Netflix Serien wie House of Cards sind sicher Netflix exklusiv. Das weiß ich aber nicht genau.


----------



## KonterSchock (31. Januar 2016)

Stand auch vor der Wahl, und hab mich doch für Amazon entschieden, weil ich viel bei Amazon einkauf, da kommt der Prime versandt genau richtig.

Aber wie gesagt, es bietet jeder was gutes, auf Konsolen läuft die Amazon App gut, sogar mit der ps3 auch möglich. 

Naja jeder Anbieter hat was.


----------



## royaldoom3 (31. Januar 2016)

Hab ein paar Kollegen die bei Netflix ein Account haben und ich hatte mir mal diese 30 Tage testen bei Prime geholt und hab dort eigt alle Filme gefunden die auch bei Netflix sind. Also ich glaube Prime ist von bis auf spezielle Serien die wohl nur über Netflix laufen aber die bessere Wahl für den Preis


----------



## Pikus (31. Januar 2016)

Ich habe nun seit ca. einem Jahr einen Netflix Account und muss sagen, ich bin etwas enttäuscht. Es gibt zwar die besagten Exklusiv-Serien, aber abgesehen davon ist das Filmangebot überschaubar. Nach einer Weile hat man das meiste gesehen, zumal es von vielen Filmreihen nur einzelne Teile gibt.
Zum Angebot von Amazon kann ich allerdings nichts sagen.


----------



## azzih (31. Januar 2016)

Hab beides. Als Student kostet Prime ja nicht wirklich viel und mit Netflix mach ich es halt so das ich nicht kontinuierlich abonniere, sondern immer mal wieder, du kannst ja jederzeit kündigen. 
Netflix hat halt viele tolle Serien, vor allem hauseigene. Dafür ist das deutsche Angebot an Filmen aber echt mies. Amzaon hat jetzt auchn paar nette Eigenserien aber gefühlt auch etwas mehr Filme.


----------



## Abductee (31. Januar 2016)

Mir gefällt Netflix deutlich besser als Amazon.
Auf Netflix ist alles gratis, beim Amazon ist man versucht für aktuelle Sachen extra Geld abzulegen.
Zudem können Netflix bei mir in der Verwandschaft insgesamt drei Leute gleichzeitig ansehen ohne Bestellberechtigt bei meinem Hauptliferanten zu sein.
Das große Paket mit vier Endgeräte wird damit lächerlich billig.


----------



## doceddy (1. Februar 2016)

Vorteil bei Amazon: Du kannst Filme/Serien auf deinen Android oder ios Geräten speichern und ohne wlan schauen. Wer viel unterwegs ist, zB als Student im Zug zu den Eltern, kann das gut gebrauchen 
Am besten du machst dir bei beiden Anbietern einen Testaccount und entscheidest dich nach dem Monat.


----------



## Abductee (1. Februar 2016)

Bei Netflix kann man monatlich kündigen, ein Testlauf über mehrere Monate ist daher auch kein Problem.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (1. Februar 2016)

Also ich habe beides, Netflix und Amazon Prime.
Habe mir die Netflix 4er Lizenz zugelegt und teile sie mir mit drei Freunden. 3€ im Monat sind so echt ein Schnäppchen.

Zum Angebot kann ich nur sagen, dass Netflix für Serien schon deutlich besser ist. Es gibt wirklich einige gute Inhalte. Filme gibt es jedoch auf Amazon Prime mehr zu sehen. Ich persönlich würde immer Netflix bevorzugen, da es einfach mehr Inhalt gibt (gemessen an den Video Minuten) und die wirklich guten Filme auf Prime meistens extra kosten.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Februar 2016)

Hast du schon das Gratis-Prime-Jahr für Studenten abgeschlossen? 

Ich selbst nutze nur Amazon Prime, Netflix, naja, ich kauf mir lieber die DVD. 
Außerdem blockiert Netflix seit neuestem VPNs, sprich du musst warten bis die Serien für dein Land kommen und lizenziert sind. Und das kann richtig dauern (Stichwort Game of Thrones). 

Das wäre für mich der Hauptgrund gegen Netflix. Einerseits will ich die deutsche Synchro nicht, andererseits würde ich auch nicht wochen oder monatelang auf diese warten wollen, falls sie überhaupt erscheinen.
First Click: Clamping down on VPNs will turn Netflix subscribers into pirates | The Verge

So zahlt man bei Netflix in Deutschland 10€ pro Monat und in den USA 10$, wobei das Angebot in den USA weitaus größer ist. Für mich Grund genug Netflix den Stinkefinger zu zeigen.


----------



## Phir0n (11. Februar 2016)

Hab mich wegen P/L Verhältnis für Prime (Studentenversion) entschieden, obwohl Netflix natürlich etwas mehr bietet


----------



## Raptorit (24. Februar 2016)

Find netflix die bessere Wahl bei prime unglaublich viele folgen die extra kosten


----------



## Leob12 (25. Februar 2016)

Raptorit schrieb:


> Find netflix die bessere Wahl bei prime unglaublich viele folgen die extra kosten


Welche denn? Dafür braucht man kein Prime. Die Folgen/Filme kann man so auch ausleihen.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Februar 2016)

Beide sind nicht schlecht.
Finde es gut, dass ich neue Filme bei Amazon ausleihen kann.
Früher bin ich immer in die Videothek, dann hatte ich Lovefilm und jetzt kann ich bequem zuhause die Filme aussuchen und gleich gucken.


----------



## -angeldust- (25. Februar 2016)

Zu Prime gehört bei Amazon dann auch noch Prime Music. Das ist auch etwas, was man berücksichten sollte. Da gibts viele nette Playlists.
Nutze ich aktuell mind. genauso viel wie sotify...


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Februar 2016)

Wer gerne Serien schaut, der kommt um beides nicht umhin, denn beide bieten hochwertige Eigenproduktionen.


----------



## Krolgosh (25. Februar 2016)

Hab sowohl Prime wie auch Netflix, zumindest für mich und meine Frau macht sich das durchaus bezahlt.


----------



## Marethyu (2. März 2016)

Bei Amazon Prime kann es passieren, dass man sich inmitten einer Serie mit z. B. 10 Staffeln befindet und von jetzt auf gleich einige Staffeln oder die komplette Serie nicht mehr im Prime-Angebot inkludiert ist.

Dies ist mir schon mehrmals passiert. Sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## Leob12 (2. März 2016)

Marethyu schrieb:


> Bei Amazon Prime kann es passieren, dass man sich inmitten einer Serie mit z. B. 10 Staffeln befindet und von jetzt auf gleich einige Staffeln oder die komplette Serie nicht mehr im Prime-Angebot inkludiert ist.
> 
> Dies ist mir schon mehrmals passiert. Sehr ärgerlich.


Dafür zahlst du auch nur schlappe 4€ pro Monat. Im Prinzip zahlst du sogar weniger^^


----------



## Marethyu (2. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Dafür zahlst du auch nur schlappe 4€ pro Monat. Im Prinzip zahlst du sogar weniger^^



Stimmt, aber es ging ja nicht um den Preis hier sondern um die Unterschiede zwischen den Anbietern. Ich benutze ja trotzdem beides. Und Prime bestimmt nicht wegen des Streamingdienstes


----------



## Leob12 (2. März 2016)

Marethyu schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber es ging ja nicht um den Preis hier sondern um die Unterschiede zwischen den Anbietern. Ich benutze ja trotzdem beides. Und Prime bestimmt nicht wegen des Streamingdienstes


Zu den Unterschieden zählen ja auch die Kosten^^


----------



## Marethyu (3. März 2016)

Netflix hat noch den Vorteil, dass sehr viele Geräte (Fernseher, Blu-ray Player, etc.) bereits eine App für Netflix bereithalten.

Amazon ist, soweit ich weiß, nur auf den Sony Geräten verfügbar.


----------



## Maqama (3. März 2016)

Marethyu schrieb:


> Netflix hat noch den Vorteil, dass sehr viele Geräte (Fernseher, Blu-ray Player, etc.) bereits eine App für Netflix bereithalten.
> 
> Amazon ist, soweit ich weiß, nur auf den Sony Geräten verfügbar.



Amazon gibt es auch auf einigen Geräten:
Amazon Instant Video: Kompatible Geräte

Ich nutze Netflix mit 3 weiteren Bekannten.
Wir zahlen also für einen Account mit 4 Geräten gleichzeitig 12€ im Monat inklusive 4K Streaming.
Für 3€ im Monat, mit der Option monatlich zu kündigen ein gutes Angebot wie ich finde.


----------



## Marethyu (4. März 2016)

royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Bei Netflix zahlt man mit HD 9,99€/Monat und bei Amazon Prime kostet ein Jahr nur 24€ für Studenten und man hat sogar noch kostenlosen Premium Versand inklusive..



Eines noch: Bei der regulären Prime-Mitgliedschaft, können noch 4 "Familienmitglieder" mit ihren Amazonkonten vom kostenlosen Prime-Versand profitieren. Die Amazon Student + Prime-Mitgleidschaft gilt nur für dich allein.

Du kannst maximal 4 Jahre lang die Studentenvergünstigung bekommen.
"Der vergünstigte Mitgliedschaftszeitraum endet mit Abschluss Ihres Studiums oder nach vier Jahren, je nachdem, welcher Zeitpunkt früher eintritt. "

Siehe: Amazon.de Hilfe: Amazon Student Allgemeine Geschaftsbedingungen

Wenn du am Anfang deines Studiums stehst, solltest du also auch daran denken.


----------



## Razerbear (15. Juni 2016)

Ich habe mich gegen Netflix entschieden und bin bei Prime geblieben. Ausschlagend ist, dass ich die Serien bzw. Filme von Netflix nicht Offline gucken kann..


----------



## thomju (12. Juli 2016)

Ein Freund von mir hat Amazon Prime und die Auswahl an Filmen und vor allem Serien hat sich seiner Meinung nach ganz schön reduziert. Anfangs war er positv überrascht, doch als er Serien plötzlich abbrechen musste, weil die nicht mehr kostenlos verfügbar waren, sah das schon anders aus.


----------



## Abductee (13. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist zwar vom letzten Jahr, bietet aber immer noch einen guten Überblick.


----------



## Abductee (13. Juli 2016)

Doppelpost


----------



## Hänschen (13. Juli 2016)

Ich habe nun Netflix und Amazon Prime im Probemonat ausprobiert.

Auf Netflix war eigentlich nur Knights of Sidonia herausragend, das ist auch Netflix-exklusiv.
Auf Prime war nichts was mich interessierte, nur Tonnen alter Schinken.

Insgesamt sind beide VODs nichts für alte Filmhasen wie mich, die eigentlich schon alles gesehen haben.
Man kriegt fast nichts aktuelles zu sehen, nur einige Exklusiv-Titel könnten das Abo einen Monat wert sein.


----------



## pelektrik09 (24. Oktober 2016)

Ist der Probemonat bei Netflix auch ohne Probleme zu kündigen?


----------



## oggy4tw (30. Oktober 2016)

normalerweise schon


----------



## Freakless08 (13. November 2016)

pelektrik09 schrieb:


> Ist der Probemonat bei Netflix auch ohne Probleme zu kündigen?



Ja. Einfach auf "Abo kündigen" drücken und er läuft zum Endzeitpunkt aus.
Das tolle ist auch, das Bezahlabo kannst du jederzeit (nach 30 Tage Laufzeit) stoppen und später wieder fortführen. Falls mal nichts interessantes dabei ist einfach einen Monat "überspringen" und dann nächsten Monat weitermachen und während es nicht genutzt wird muss man natürlich auch nichts bezahlen.

Eine gute Anlaufstelle zum Vergleich ist werstreamt.es | Wer streamt es? Prufe die Verfugbarkeit von Filmen bei Netflix, Amazon, Maxdome u.v.m. .
Ich bevorzuge jedenfalls Netflix und teile auch den Account in der Familie (2 Geräte können gleichzeitig Streamen im mittleren Paket , 4 Geräte gleichzeitig beim großen Paket). Da kann man sich dann auch die Kosten teilen.


----------



## Rinkadink (24. März 2017)

Als Gegenwert bekommt man durch die Vorteile einer Prime Mitgliedschaft (Musik, Gratisversand, Serien und Filme) für die damals 50€, meiner Meinung nach ein besseres Angebot, als Netflix.


----------



## Bartolas (26. März 2017)

Prime benutze ich eigentlich immer. Netflix immer mal zwischendurch wenn was gutes im Programm ist.


----------



## gnark (5. April 2017)

Habe Prime und Internet


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2017)

gnark schrieb:


> Habe Prime und Internet



Internet habe ich auch, sonst würde es mit Prime und Netflix nicht klappen.


----------



## Thoddeleru (5. April 2017)

Was mich ja bei Netflix stört ist, dass man ohne Account gar nicht sehen kann, was da im Programm ist. Würde das lieber dort direkt sehen, als auf Webseiten von Dritten.


----------



## Sabine15 (7. April 2017)

Ich hab im Internet angeschaut, und Amazon hat mehr Vorteilen


----------



## Abductee (7. April 2017)

Die Werbung oder den Bezahlinhalt? 

Netflix hat halt den großen Vorteil das alles gratis ist.
Beim Amazon stolpert man sehr oft über kostenpflichtige Filme/Serien. Dafür hat man dadurch aber auch Zugriff auf neuere Filme.
Die kurzen Werbeeinblendungen am Anfang von einem Film sind als Prime-Kunde nicht unbedingt schön.


----------



## ChrisX84 (10. April 2017)

Nutze auch Prime, weil es noch in meinem Studenten-Account enthalten ist. Der größte Unterschied sind ja die Studio-eigenen Exclusives. Da geht es dann nach Geschmack.


----------



## YuT666 (12. April 2017)

A. Prime, weil ich schändlicherweise sowieso den Prime Service nutze.


----------



## dagger85 (19. Mai 2017)

Aufjedenfall Netflix die bringen ein Hammerding nach dem anderen raus das letzte was ich von denen Angeschaut habe war GET DOWN und da hat jede Folge 13 Millionen gekostet. Also die wissen wie man Serien macht auch mit was für ne Qualität da kann Amazon schon lange Zuhause bleiben.


----------



## dbilas (19. Mai 2017)

Beides und man ist wunschlos glücklich


----------



## IICARUS (20. Mai 2017)

Hatte zuvor immer Maxdome und als ich letztes Jahr mein UHD Fernseher kaufte habe ich auch Amazon und Netflix versucht.
Netflix fand ich gut und auch deren eigene Serien. Die Filmauswahl auf Maxdome und Amazon finde ich jedoch besser und auf Netflix habe ich nach einer Zeit alles angeschaut was mich interessierte.
Einige Serien die mit dabei sind haben mich auch nicht interessiert.

Filme die auf Amazon und Maxdome kostenpflichtig vorhanden sind, gibt es auf Netflix meist gar nicht.
Es fehlen mir manchmal auf Netflix manche Highlights die ich auf Maxdome und Amazon finde. 

Mittlerweile habe ich nur noch Amazon, da ich hier auch den Prime Versand mit nutze und Maxdome, da ich hier eine Lieblingsserie mit dabei habe was auf Amazon meist noch Geld kostet.
Aber Maxdome kann ich auch Monatlich kündigen, da ich hierzu keine lange Vertragszeit habe. Da habe ich sogar schon des öfters spezielle 3 Monats Angebote bekommen, wenn ich dazu Maxdome wieder gekündigt hatte, so dass ich Monatlich sehr wenig bezahlt habe.


----------



## Rwk (21. Mai 2017)

Hallo, hätte mal eine Frage...
Zur Zeit probiere ich den Gratis-Monat bei Netflix aus.
Prinzipiell finde ich das ganz gut, nur eine Sache stört mich total - alle 2 Folgen wird mein Stream unterbrochen und ich muß "Wiedergabe fortsetzen" anklicken.
Auf Nachfrage beim Kundendienst hiess es dann, das es leider nicht möglich wäre diese Unterbrechung abzuschalten. 
Der Grund für die Meldung wäre auch nur, das man nichts verpasst, sollte man einmal nicht mehr zuschauen...
Selten so gelacht !
Natürlich geht es denen am A*sch vorbei, ob ich eine Szene verpasse, die wollen einfach Traffic sparen.
Davon abgesehen kann ich doch sowieso jede Folge beliebig oft schauen...

Und jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, ob es bei anderen Streaming-Diensten genau so ist ?
Wird der Stream bei Maxdome und Amazon Prime ebenfalls ständig unterbrochen ?


----------



## IICARUS (21. Mai 2017)

Was heißt ständig unterbrochen? Bei mir wird nichts unterbrochen wenn ich es nicht selbst unterbreche.
Wenn ich selbst was unterbreche ist es normal das an dieser Stelle wieder weiter geschaut werden kann, ist auch in dem Sinn falls man weiter schauen möchte statt das ganze nochmal von Anfang an schauen zu müssen.
Auf Amazon oder Maxdome habe ich jedoch Optional auch die Möglichkeit statt weiter zu schauen auch von Anfang an den Film wieder starten zu lassen.

Wie es nun auf Netflix ist kann ich dir nicht mehr sagen, da ich es seit einem Jahr nicht mehr habe und ich mich nicht mehr daran erinnere.
Zudem kann ich auch Filme die ich nicht verpassen möchte und später anschauen will markieren.


----------



## Rwk (21. Mai 2017)

Hab kaum Filme gesehen, bei Serien kommt jedenfalls alle zwei Folgen die Unterbrechung und man muß an den PC.
Und da fühl ich mich veralbert, es nervt einfach. Die wollen Geld haben für Flatrate-VOD aber ständig wird die Verbindung unterbrochen...
Wenn du bei Amazon oder Maxdome eine Serie schaust, kommt dann auch so eine Meldung oder läuft die Serie von Anfang bis Ende einfach durch ?


----------



## IICARUS (21. Mai 2017)

Auf Maxdome und Amazon kann ich so viele Serien hintereinander schauen bis ich keine Lust dazu mehr habe und es selbst beende.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (21. Mai 2017)

> ...bei Serien kommt jedenfalls alle zwei Folgen die Unterbrechung und man muß an den PC.


Das muss man definitiv nicht & ggf. überprüfst Du auch mal deine Leitung auf Stabilität & Bandbreite. Wenn alle Stricke reißen & falls möglich, dann nutze ein LAN-Kabel.^^

@Topic
Netflix oder Prime?
BEIDES! Netflix finde ich pers. im Bereich P/L hervorragend & auch das Filmeangebot ist gut. Ich hab auf Netflix schon einige Perlen gesichtet & mein letzter Film der mich dort geflashed hat u. ich auch vor kurzem erst gesehen habe, war/ist Looper.
Im Bereich Serien ist das Portal eigentlich eh konkurrenzlos & ich freu mich auch schon auf die neue Star Trek-Serie. Das Filmangebot auf Amazon bietet einem bedeutend mehr Auswahl, jedoch idR mit Zuzahlung, also leihen oder kaufen.
Allerdings findet man auch schon mit Prime eine reichhaltige Auswahl. Kurz & bündig nochmal...ich kann beides empfehlen.


----------



## Rwk (21. Mai 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Das muss man definitiv nicht & ggf. überprüfst Du auch mal deine Leitung auf Stabilität & Bandbreite. Wenn alle Stricke reißen & falls möglich, dann nutze ein LAN-Kabel.^^


Es ist nicht meine Verbindung die unterbricht, es ist Netflix - meine Serie pausiert mit der Meldung, wo man 'Wiedergabe fortsetzen' anklicken muß !
Der Kundendienst hat mir ja dazu noch bestätigt, das es keine Möglichkeit gibt, das zu unterbinden...


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (21. Mai 2017)

Ich hab DareDevil innerhalb ~einer Woche inhaliert, also mehrere Folgen am Stück gesehen als auch von Travelers & Gotham. Eine Unterbrechung gab es da bei mir nicht....


*edit:*
PS: Ich hab das 12€-Abo, aber daran wird es vermutlich nicht liegen...also quasi Kunde der 1. & 2. Klasse.^^


----------



## Rwk (21. Mai 2017)

Komisch irgendwie. Ein Kumpel von mir meinte auch, es gäbe keine Unterbrechung...aber dem ist das wohl auch erst aufgefallen, als ich mich darüber aufgeregt hab. 
Hab wenigstens das 10€Abo...aber wie gesagt läuft noch der Gratismonat. Glaub aber irgendwie nicht, das es daran liegt, dann hätte doch der Kundendienst einfach gesagt, das es am Probe-Abo liegt ?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (21. Mai 2017)

Ich hab das Abo nun seit einem knappen, halbem Jahr (seit Kauf meiner KS-Glotze), aber auch beim Gratismonat gab es da null Einschränkungen. Nochmals, damit ich das richtig verstehe. Du kannst bspw. von einer Serie_XY nur zwei Folgen am Stück ansehen & dann geht nix mehr auf deiner Smart-TV-Glotze und Du weichst dann
auf deinen PC aus & dort kannst Du weitere Folgen anschauen?


----------



## Rwk (21. Mai 2017)

Lach ruhig, aber ich habe gar keinen Fernseher ! 
Nur über den PC schaue ich Netflix. Und alle zwei Folgen wird plötzlich pausiert und eine Meldung erscheint, mit 3 Optionen zur Auswahl.
Hier ist einfach ein Screenshot !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ich dann 'Wiedergabe fortsetzen' anklicke geht es ganz normal weiter.
Das geht mir aber total auf den Senkel, ständig zu bestätigen das die Serie weiterlaufen soll !


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (21. Mai 2017)

> Lach ruhig, aber ich habe gar keinen Fernseher !


Das ist besser als ..."ich habe gar kein Auto" 
Also über eine Smart-TV-Glotze gibt es da keine "Einschränkung" bzw. solch eine Meldung gibt es da nicht.



> Nachdem ich dann 'Wiedergabe fortsetzen' anklicke geht es ganz normal weiter.


Der Betreiber möchte halt auch, dass man sich nach einer Zeitspanne_X auch mal bewegt & wenn Du nur 1x klicken musst, dann ist doch alles gut....


----------



## IICARUS (21. Mai 2017)

Also Netflix hatte ich auch eine Zeitlang, an so was kann ich mich auch nicht erinnern.
Denke das wird irgendein Bug auf Bezug PC sein, denn mit meinem SmartTV hatte ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Seeefe (21. Mai 2017)

Bei Prime klicke ich nach jeder Folge auf meinen ps4 Controller, da ich sonst 10sekunden warten müsste, bis die nächste Folge automatisch weitergeht. Der Abspann ändert sich ja eh nicht, da drücke ich lieber einmal und es geht direkt weiter


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (22. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## Laggy.NET (24. Mai 2017)

Am besten beides. Dann ist man soweit versorgt, dass man auf den Müll im normalen TV verzichten kann.

Wenns nur eines von beiden sein soll, dann würde ich ganz stark zu Netflix tendieren. Ist der rundum hochwertigere Service. Content, Apps, Technik, Design. Ich finde alles bei Netflix besser.


----------



## hazelol (24. Mai 2017)

die unterbrechung bei netflix kommt nur nach längerer inaktivität und ich persönlich empfinde diese als nettes gimik. solltest du also nach jeder folge den abspann skippen und direkt zur nächsten folge klicken wird es keine unterbrechungen geben.  ich selbst gute auch über einen smart tv und kann den problem aus dem bett heraus bedienen  

zum thema amazon oder netflix, ich hab beides, gibt sowohl bei amazon als auch bei netflix exklusiv serien, die mich interessieren. somit komme ich leider nicht drum rum beides zu haben. da amazon prime mehr als nur serien etc bietet und ich die kosten für epxress lieferung und etc fast wieder raushole stört es mich nicht auch für netflix noch zu zahlen.


----------



## Rwk (24. Mai 2017)

Kann gut sein, das die Meldung nur bei Inaktivität erscheint !
Schaue Netflix vom Zweit PC, da wird sonst nichts dran gemacht...
Aber was soll denn toll sein an diesem 'Gimmick' ? 

Ist für mich eher ein Grund das Abo nicht zu verlängern...
Hab keinen Bock darauf ständig meine Anwesenheit zu bestätigen.
Eigentlich geht es Netflix auch gar nichts an, ob ich am PC bin oder nicht.


----------



## Abductee (24. Mai 2017)

Traffic-Schonung.
Gibt genug die vor dem Schirm einschlafen.


----------



## Supes (26. Mai 2017)

Ich habe beides. Als Student ist Prime eh super günstig, und zu Netflix kam ich vor etwa zwei Jahren, glaube ich. Hatte damals auch den Probemonat bei Maxdome mitgenommen, mich aber für Netflix entschieden.

Meine Zufriedenheit mit beidem ist mittlerweile solala. Bei Netflix habe ich mittlerweile etliche Serien durch und noch was zu finden, das mich so richtig interessiert, ist schwierig. Dieses ganze Marvel-Zeug interessiert mich nicht. Bin zwar Marvel/DC Fan, aber die Serien gefallen mir bisweilen überhaupt nicht. Und so warte ich gefühlt die meiste Zeit nur darauf, dass eine meiner Serien endlich weiter geht. Da nun auch ein Problem: Ich will House of Cards weitergucken, neue Staffel kommt in ein paar Tagen, ist aber erst mal Sky Exklusiv. Habe zwar Sky Go, aber ich glaube, dafür bräuchte ich dieses Sky Boxsets.

Bei Filmen passiert es mir ganz oft, dass ich etwas älteres gucken möchte, dass es weder auf Netflix, noch bei Amazon gibt. Und neue Filme schaue ich häufig über Sky Go.

Da Prime für mich sehr günstig ist und ja nicht nur die Videothek beinhaltet, werde ich das auf keinen Fall kündigen. Bei Netflix bin ich immer mal wieder am Überlegen. Meine Freundin und ich suchen uns abends einfach zu oft eine halbe Stunde durch das Angebot, bis wir entnervt aufgeben. Gestern aber haben wir mal zwei Folgen Ray Donovan geschaut, das sieht ganz gut aus. Galgenfrist verlängert.


----------



## Andrea1992 (29. Mai 2017)

Ich persönlich finde Netflix cooler, weil man  dort auch das komplette Angebot mit drin hat und nicht schauen muss, was man mit seinem Abo gucken kann und was nicht! (Außerdem hat Netflix die cooleren Eigenproduktionen )


----------



## Krolgosh (30. Mai 2017)

Mal eine Frage, hat jemand von euch bei Amazon das Problem von "Mikro" Rucklern zwischendurch? Manchmal hab ich keinerlei Probleme damit, manchmal kommts alle paar Minuten. Vorallem nervig bei schnelleren Szenen. Sieht immer so aus als ob die Kamera "stockt". 

Bei Netflix hingegen hab ich keinerlei Probleme bei der Wiedergabe. 

(Verbunden ist der TV über Wlan)


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (30. Mai 2017)

Nutzt Du den FireStick oder direkt über​ Amazon? Wir haben den Stick (gab es zur Einführung ja quasi umsonst) und keine Ruckler. Die Pufferung klappt scheinbar ganz gut, selbst wenn nebenbei noch Downloads stattfinden o.ä. 

Wir sind mit Prime soweit sehr zufrieden, nur schade, dass halt doch viele Filme kostenpflichtig sind oder es plötzlich werden.
Für 49€/Jahr, die wir immer noch bezahlen, absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## Laggy.NET (30. Mai 2017)

Ich hab damals den ersten Fire TV Stick getestet, der war aber schon ein paar Monate auf dem Markt, aber die Widergabe hat pausenlos geruckelt. Immer 1x pro Sekunde ein ganz kleiner Ruckler.

Über die Smart TV App oder im Browser keine Probleme. Mittlerweile nutze ich aber die PS4 für alles, was mit Streaming zu tun hat (Spotify, Netflix, Amazon, Plex, YouTube, Twitch).


----------



## Skrondgar (30. Mai 2017)

Ich habe auch beides und nutze die Dienste über einen Firestick. Für den Preis ergänzen sich die beiden Angebote sehr gut. Zumal ich Prime habe, damit ich bei Amazon angenehmer shoppen kann. Da sind die Musik und die Filme eine nette Beigabe.


----------



## Krolgosh (30. Mai 2017)

Schau über die Amazon App auf meinem Samsung TV. Wundert mich eben immer wieder das es da zu solchen rucklern kommt.


----------

